# WLAN: PC und Laptop kommunizieren nicht



## Rasenkantenstein (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, dass ich einmal eine Standardfrage stellen darf.

Ich habe in meinem Laptop (von Aldi und XP SP 2) eine Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection. Im PC (XP SP 1) steckt eine NETGEAR 54 MBit/s Wireless PCI-Adapter WG311. 
Jegliche Versuche eine Verbindung über Ad Hoc zu errichten, schlugen fehl.
Die PCI Karte wurde laut Windows erfolgreich installiert, die Treiber funktionieren. Ich habe es über eine statische IP-Adresse versucht... Das Pingen klappte nicht. Ich habe auf beiden Rechnern ein Netzwerk aufgebaut und es mit selbem SSID und Schlüssel versehen - Ergebnis "Zero". 
Die Arbeitsgruppe stimmt ebenfalls überein.

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, dass mir als WLAN-ie die Frage gestattet ist .


----------



## Gudy (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde erstmal versuchen eine connection ohne Sicherheit herzustellen....


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja... Aber wie denn nur? Unter welcher Einstellung des Laptops (SP2) kann ich die Sicherheits "ausschalten"?

Und noch etwas grundlegendes zum Verständnis:
Wenn beide PCs angeschaltet sind, müssten sie sich automatisch finden oder muss erst ein Netzwerk/Verbindung geöffnet werden


----------



## amw (30. Dezember 2004)

Zuerst würde ich die Windows interne firewall deaktivieren. Aber Achtung ! auch im Reiter "Erweitert" die Netzwerkverbindungen deaktivieren, weil nur abschalten hilft leider nicht.
Dann sollte zumindest noch in der Taskleiste irgendein Icon sein, dass anzeigt ob ein anderes Gerät erkannt wird oder überhaupt sendet. 
Wenn dies der Fall ist, dann sich mit diesem Gerät "Verbinden". Dazu wirst du vermutlich die SSID angeben müssen und ein Passwort. Je nach Konfiguration.

Hoffe es hilft zumindest für den Anfang. Wenn nicht poste einfach wider.

Gruß
AMW


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (8. Januar 2005)

Ausgehend von den Lösungen der o.g. Probleme, haben es Computer ja so an sich, dass daraus gleich neue entstehen. So ist es natürlich auch bei mir:

Beide PCs sind vom Profil her passwortgeschützt. Klicke ich auf Netzwerkumgebung -> Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen und dann auf den jeweils anderen, wird mir der Zugriff verweigert. Andererseits erhalte ich Zugriff auf die PCs wenn ich über Start -> Ausführen gehe und dort den Ort des Ordners (direkt) eingebe.

Zweitens: Ich habe auf Grund lokaler Gegebenheiten noch einen 56-k Internetanschluss. Nun habe ich es so eingerichtet, dass man vom Laptop über den Host-PC ins Internet gehen kann. Das lustige an der Sache ist, dass es manchmal funktioniert und manchmal nicht. Wenn es nicht Funktioniert steht in der Statusleiste des IE, dass er nach den Proxy-Einstellungen sucht und dass dann die Seite nicht angezeigt werden kann...

Drittens: Auf beiden System ist Microsoft Outlook installiert, welches ich zum Sammeln von Kontakten etc. nutze. Ist es möglich, dass beide PCs die selben Datensätze nutzen, um nicht ständig manuell aktualisieren zu müssen?

Viertens: In ca. 500m Entfernung und einigen Häusern dazwischen wohnt ein Kumpel von mir. Ist es möglich, dass er auch in das Netzwerk per WLAN auf diese Entfernung einsteigen kann? (Bei Saturn sagte man mir etwas von Reichweiten von bis zu ca. 100m, obwohl auf einigen Karten mittlerer Preisklasse 300m draufstand, deswegen zog ich es vor, hier zu fragen 

Ich warte mit Spannung auf die Antworten 

PS:    - Was bedeutet RTFM?


----------



## amw (11. Januar 2005)

Zu 2.: Hast du versucht, wenn es nicht funktioniert, ob der Host PC anpingbar ist ?
Vergibst du fixe IP-Adressen ?
Zu 3. Falls du Outlook Express verwendest glaube ich hast du keine andere Wahl. Bei Outlook an sich sollte es evtl. funktionieren, wenn du eine .PST Datei anlegst und diese im Netz sharest.
Zu 4. Ich denke nicht dass dies funktioniert da du zumindest einen Repeater zwischen den Beiden Standorten bräuchteset.

Hoffe es hilft.

Gruß
AMW

P.S: RTFM bedeutet: Read The Fuc**** Manual


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (11. Januar 2005)

zu 1: Geht es denn nur, wenn beide PCs nicht passwortgeschützt sind?
zu 2: Nein, ich habe eine statische IP Adresse für beide Rechner vergeben. Ich werde das demnächst testen, ob das Anpingen funktioniert!

Danke für die anderen Hinweise


----------



## amw (11. Januar 2005)

zu 1: Doch es geht auch so, aber du solltest auf beiden Rechnern die gleichen Accounts und Passwörter angelegt haben.
zu 2:  Versuch doch zusätzlich noch in den Interneteinstellungen evtl. eine Proxyeinstellung herauszunehmen.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
AMW


----------

